
Let's Support the Country: Who’s Hiring in the Coronavirus Economy - chimichangga
Zoom, 2,400-person video conferencing company has 235 open roles in sales, support, marketing, HR, Finance, engineering<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;alexandrasternlicht&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;20&#x2F;whos-hiring-in-the-coronavirus-economy-2736-increase-for-warehouse-handler-7-eleven-adds-20000-postings-more&#x2F;<p>Amazon is hiring 100,000 workers, Walmart is hiring 150,000 — here are the sectors adding jobs amid coronavirus<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.marketwatch.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;amazon-is-hiring-100000-workers-7-eleven-will-hire-up-to-20000-here-are-the-sectors-adding-jobs-amid-coronavirus-2020-03-20<p>Domino&#x27;s hiring 10,000 employees amid coronavirus demand surge<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.foxbusiness.com&#x2F;markets&#x2F;dominos-hiring-coronavirus-demand<p>CVS to hire 50,000 workers, gives bonuses to employees amid coronavirus pandemic<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usatoday.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;money&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;23&#x2F;cvs-health-hiring-bonuses-coronavirus-covid-19-cvs-pharmacy&#x2F;2897168001&#x2F;<p>Dollar General Add 50,000 Jobs<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;alexandrasternlicht&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;20&#x2F;whos-hiring-in-the-coronavirus-economy-2736-increase-for-warehouse-handler-7-eleven-adds-20000-postings-more&#x2F;#348791326883<p>7-Eleven, an international convenience chain with more than 70,000 stores, announced Friday it will be hiring as many as 20,000 store employees.<p>Kroger is hiring 10,000 new associates nationwide across retail stores, manufacturing plants and distribution centers<p>Safeway, a national grocery chain, is looking to fill 2,000 new jobs located mainly in California.<p>Please add more--
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized. You've done this a few times, and it's not
the convention to submit an article this way.

Instead, post your link, then, if you want to say why you've posted it, add
that as a comment to the thread. That way your view is on a level playing
field with everyone else's.

~~~
chimichangga
thanks will do.

